
Five quirky solutions to open office woes - Tomte
http://www.bbc.com/capital/gallery/20171108-five-quirky-solutions-to-open-office-woes
======
mamoswined
I like how a lot of these are just cubicles. The rest are just private spaces
but not enough for every worker, so workers will basically compete for them. I
worked in several offices that had the "phone booth" concept and they were
_very_ hard to get. Some people would basically squat in them and who could
blame them, really.

